# ADA Mini Cube C Journal



## Yzfr6

I have recently added a third tank to my collection with all ADA products just to see if it is really better. So far I have the hardscape the way that I want I think, but I am open to suggestions. Have a look at let me know what you think. Also, ideas for plants??? This will be an iwagumi setup so I was thinking HC, glosso, or 
Utricularia graminifola. Suggestions???


----------



## MatPat

Kind of looks like a hairgrass or HC type of tank to me with some dwarf Rasboras swimming around


----------



## Troy McClure

Oooooh....I thought you got the Mini S. This tank is friggin sweet! I might have to get one now.  Did you order the rocks with the tank or just find them?

How about riccia? You've already got the good stuff I gave you from Roy Deki and plenty of riccia stones to cover that area.

What are you doing about CO2?


----------



## redstrat

Looks sweet so far!! I can't wait to see it planted. What kind of lighting are you using? That fixture looks pretty sweet based on what I can see of it.


----------



## Yzfr6

Troy McClure said:


> Oooooh....I thought you got the Mini S. This tank is friggin sweet! I might have to get one now.  Did you order the rocks with the tank or just find them?
> 
> How about riccia? You've already got the good stuff I gave you from Roy Deki and plenty of riccia stones to cover that area.
> 
> What are you doing about CO2?


I was planning on just using excel for C02 unless you have a better idea. The rocks I got from Dave's place in West Chester. I was able to use a chisle to get them into smaller pieces since he currently only had to big pieces to chose from. The riccia is an option but I found someone on APC that has Utricularia graminifola but wants $50.00 for enough to cover this tank about a sandwich bag full. Not sure if this is a good deal or not. Sounds pretty expensive but I think it would look cool. So at this time I am still thinking about it. Dave, told me the rock came from Texas. I would love to get more, so maybe we can talk him into buying some more if anyone is interested. It is a cool looking rock.

The lighting is an ADA mini S lamp. I know it was expensive but I wanted to see what all the fuss was about and I wanted to have a total ADA tank setup.


----------



## Troy McClure

That rock isn't ADA...........

I'll have to stop by and see the rock for myself to see if I'd be interested, as well as the tank. Maybe I can move the printer under my desk and put the cube on top, light it with a few LEDs. Tax refunds are coming soon! 

As for CO2, you can get 2.5lbs CO2 tanks for about $35. If this is in the same room as the 30gal, you can get a splitter. John N is selling them in the buy and sell forum. Good stuff and very easy.


----------



## Yzfr6

it is in the same room so I guess I will try the splitter.


----------



## Yzfr6

Better Picture


[URL="[IMG]http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5831/dsc01962ek1.jpg[/IMG]"]
[/URL]


----------



## Troy McClure

sshockey said:


> Better Picture


lol...yeah, if you say so! 

would you like to borrow my tripod?


----------



## Erirku

sshockey said:


> Better Picture
> 
> 
> [URL="http://[IMG]http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5831/dsc01962ek1.jpg[/IMG]"]
> [/URL]


That doesn't seem like a ADA mini S. Looks like the cube with a taller light stand?


----------



## Troy McClure

It's a 30cm cube, the title of the thread isn't entirely accurate. It should be "ADA Cube Garden 30-C Journal." Originally I thought Scott was getting a Mini S but ended up with the cube and the 27W light that is used for the Mini S.


----------



## redstrat

did you ever fill and plant this thing?


----------



## Yzfr6

Yeah it is planted with Riccia and Utricularia graminifola. I can not update this thread with photos at this time since my wife has left the camera at work and keeps for getting to bring it home.  Still waiting.....

The light is for the mini s but I talked with Jeff Senske and he recommended this light for the 30cm cube as well....


----------



## Paywan

Looks pretty cool - can't wait to see pics of it planted!


----------



## Yzfr6

Okay, the wife finally brought back the camera. :heh:

Here are a few pics still not fully developed.


----------



## Yzfr6

Another:


----------



## Yzfr6

and yet another:


----------



## Paywan

Wow - this looks really nice! The whole set up looks sweet! rayer: Still excited to see what you are going to do with it!


----------



## marke14

Hello! I hope your 'scape continues to flourish and hope that you might bless us with a recent pic!

I just got a 30-C myself and am now contemplating what I am going to do for lighting. I see you have the 36W ADA light for the mini-s - I imagine that being square, the base of the 30-C must stick off on either side a bit. I was wondering if that affected the strength of the tank in your opinion, or if you had somehow braced it underneath on either side somehow?

I love love love the look of that light and stand. But damn, it's like over 4 times as expensive as the 30-C! I wonder what other options there are? A friend suggested a pendant, but living in an apartment that makes this option a little sketchy for a few reasons. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to hang a pendant and I might indeed.


----------

